# Ready to buy tt



## Blueeyes (Nov 2, 2010)

Just sold my MH this weekend & ready to buy a TT. This will be our first TT. Am considering three brands:
1. Cruiser RV Funfinderx 189fbs
2. k-z Coyote 164
3. Jayco 199

Have any of you owned these & how did they perform & hold up? Any particular problems?
Thanks
P.S. Do you really have to have an anti-sway bar with these short TT?


----------



## outdoors4ever (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

what are you towing with?


----------



## IowaCornDog (Nov 4, 2010)

RE: Ready to buy tt

You'll have so much fun. My wife and I are excited for you. We have only owned one camper so I'm not an seasoned expert by any means. Our camper came with a sway bar which was recomended by the seller. It's only a 15 footer.


----------



## Blueeyes (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

A Ford F-150


----------



## C Nash (Nov 4, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

I would use the sway control.  One should be enough.  JMO  I assume you will be using the load leveling hitch.


----------



## Blueeyes (Nov 5, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

Thanks for everyone's replies.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

u might want to watch this ,, i am not trying to scare u ,, but will make u think ,, and this guy was pulling with a dually ,, but mother nature kinda helped out a bit    


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwOqARlw1EI&feature=related


----------



## Triple E (Nov 5, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

That explains it all.  
Good post Rod.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 5, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

Well do believe that rv was a little longer than the one Deb is getting.  Was it wind that flipped it ?  I didn't see much sway before but didn't look like he had any sway controls on it and it needed 2 as long as it was even with a dually for tow vehicle.


----------



## Blueeyes (Nov 5, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

The film on youtube was scary  We  saw one flipped like this on a highway in Kansas. The wind was so strong that day that our little 20' MH was almost going backwards.  We usually got about 10/12 mpg & I think we got about 5 that day. We will buy whatever we need to to be safe--just don't want to buy anything not necessary. We don't know about tt having never owned one & you can't always depend on what some salespeople tell you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt

well u got that right ,, most big Mh dealers will tell the first time owners ,, " it is like driving u'r car ,, but sitting on the hood" they have no idea ,, they have never been down the road ,, in wind ,, rain ,, snow and such ,, oh yea it drives great for them around the block or a mile or so ,, but put them in the situations all rver's face when on a long trip ,, and let them deal with the stuff all rvers deal with ,, be it mechanical or mother nature ,, and i bet they would be a little more soft spoken on how that certain rv or mh is really like ,, but JMO   :approve:  :approve:
I get so tired of hearing from new owners about what the salesmen said it can or can't do ,, and also the people believe them ,, the best one is when the salesmen says it is built to last forever ,, well most that have been rving know ,, stuff will happen and stuff will come loose ,, u are towing or driving a home down the road ,, stuff is gonna happen ,, even in a real house ,, stuff breaks ,, but again JMO


----------



## Alabama Sweetpea (Dec 6, 2010)

Re: Ready to buy tt



> 730 - 11/5/2010 1:08 PM
> 
> u might want to watch this ,, i am not trying to scare u ,, but will make u think ,, and this guy was pulling with a dually ,, but mother nature kinda helped out a bit
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwOqARlw1EI&feature=related[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------

